# Growing herbs



## bphoto321 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello, 
I am thinking of moving to Dahab for a short while next year. I wondered if anyone knows how easy it is to plant and grow herbs, specifically lavender? As I am looking to make products with it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

bphoto321 said:


> Hello,
> I am thinking of moving to Dahab for a short while next year. I wondered if anyone knows how easy it is to plant and grow herbs, specifically lavender? As I am looking to make products with it. Any help would be greatly appreciated![/QUOT
> 
> 
> I never had any success with any seeds i ever got from the UK but anything i planted in my garden that was local grew like wild fire.The biggest problem in Dahab i would think is getting the compost to start your seeds off.


----------

